# applescript tester l'existance d'un fichier



## wanya74 (26 Septembre 2003)

bonjour, 

comment faire afin de vérifier l'existance d'un fichier dans un repertoire.
En utilisant ce code la boucle if indique tjrs "true"...?!?

set myNameFile to "Repertoire:indispo.gif"

if (the file myNameFile exists) then
	display dialog myNameFile
else
	display dialog "image non trouvé"
end if


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2003)

la syntaxe n'est-elle pas plutôt

if (exists file myfilename) then


----------



## wanya74 (26 Septembre 2003)

apperement sa marche pas mieux....


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Septembre 2003)

Et pourquoi pas :
Soit "thePath" le chmin complet
Et theResult le booleen d'existence.

	set theresult to false
	try
		set theInfo to info for POSIX file thePath
		set theresult to true
	end try

theResult devient vrai si le fichier existe.

Hmmm ???

Cordialement


----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> tell application "Finder"
	try
		set myNameFile to file "Macintosh HD:Users:jybocuments:toto.gif"
		display dialog myNameFile as string
	on error
		display dialog "image non trouvé"
	end try
end tell </pre><hr />


----------



## wanya74 (26 Septembre 2003)

avec deux boucle Try imbriqué sa marche plutôt bien...Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Chamyky (23 Mars 2005)

Sinon essaye de faire un script qui renomme mais avec le même nom, et qui teste avec quelque chose genre "on error ... end try" si ça a marché... et si ça marche, ça change une variable pour dire que le fichier existe, sinon le contraire...

Chamyky


----------

